# Wanted to buy, gear case for a late 80's 524



## shaggyzr2 (12 mo ago)

Looking to buy an auger gear box for a late 80's 824, need the the complete box, gears and all.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Where you located??


What is the model number of your machine??


GLuck, Jay


----------



## shaggyzr2 (12 mo ago)

I'm in marshfield wi, don't have the model number right now, dont have the machine here. I think 87-89 520, 522, and 524 used the same gear box


----------

